# Shallow cube nfs reef tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of you may have seen my mangrove refugium that I was trying to sell awhile ago with lots of interest but no sales

So instead of wasting my time selling it for the lowball offers I got on it I figured I'd do something cool with it










Built a sump and installed a coast to coast overflow on the tank with some glass and acrylic I had laying around










Built a rock structure










Sump up and running with swc 120 cone and a modded biopellet reactor










Testing my diy LEDs

One colony in so far, kind of nervous because its my most expensive colony










Unfinished led fixture

Overkill for a NSF tank but the corals show real nice colors with it, 2 of the LEDs will be switched out for reds to get more color out of the corals


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice cant wate t o see how its turns out


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

What a beautiful tank and light, I'm jealous  Where'd you get the parts for the diy light?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

noob reefer question... what's NSF mean? i know every time i see it it means insufficient funds lol but what does it mean in this case??? 

Good call re-purposing the tank instead of taking a lowball offer! harder to sell i suppose living in the valley.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

monkE said:


> noob reefer question... what's NSF mean? i know every time i see it it means insufficient funds lol but what does it mean in this case???
> 
> Good call re-purposing the tank instead of taking a lowball offer! harder to sell i suppose living in the valley.


NSF is a spelling error due to 6hrs of sleep

Supposed to be nps (non photosynthetic)

Basically corals that NEED to be fed on a regular basis, hardest part is they need clean water and constant feedings which is why I used a skimmer rated for 120g on a 20g system

All the parts are off of eBay and the heatsink is just a piece of random heatsink I had laying around from a dead ballast


----------

